# 2010 Kubota skid steers????????



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

Anybody seen one yet in person???? Look like they only come with tracks... no tire machines yet, I wonder if they are another brand , just with kubota colors and stickers?????


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Check the Canadian weather thread, it's got a few pics of this machine.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

DeVries;1032621 said:


> Check the Canadian weather thread, it's got a few pics of this machine.


There are over a thousand pages in that thread. I think the Kobota pics are about two pages from the end (as of today anyway).


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Go to page 534. But here is a link to just the pictures.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1032381&postcount=10668


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry. My bad. Maybe not a thousand pages but certainly over 10,000 posts. What the hell are you guys talking about over there. It can't be all weather.
Very kind of you to provide the link Grassman.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anything for a fellow KTM'r.. 

Yup its all weather related. :whistling:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DGODGR;1032766 said:


> Sorry. My bad. Maybe not a thousand pages but certainly over 10,000 posts. What the hell are you guys talking about over there. It can't be all weather.
> Very kind of you to provide the link Grassman.


They are talking about caring for their mullets.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Grassman09;1032783 said:


> Anything for a fellow KTM'r..
> 
> Yup its all weather related. :whistling:


I would be willing to put up about ten thousand posts if we were talking about dirt bikes. Is there any good single track in your area?



grandview;1032788 said:


> They are talking about caring for their mullets.


Now thats one that I got a good chucle out of. Where the hell did you pull that one from? Something related to hosers and the great white north? It's been along time since those two were in a movie. You may not have realized it when you posted, but you just dated yourself (me to I guess).


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Kinda looks like a Komatsu


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Bob and Doug are the best!!! Represent us so well!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DGODGR;1032890 said:


> I would be willing to put up about ten thousand posts if we were talking about dirt bikes. Is there any good single track in your area?
> 
> Now thats one that I got a good chucle out of. Where the hell did you pull that one from? Something related to hosers and the great white north? It's been along time since those two were in a movie. You may not have realized it when you posted, but you just dated yourself (me to I guess).


First time I met JD I had to take a pix of him, it was a flash back to the 80's.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

X2 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

That made my morning LOL LOL.
And you know if someone rides a KTM they can't be all bad :}


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Grassman09;1032748 said:


> Go to page 534. But here is a link to just the pictures.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1032381&postcount=10668


Those pics were dedicated just for me! LOL, just throwin' it out there! hahaha :waving:


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

grandview;1032908 said:


> First time I met JD I had to take a pix of him, it was a flash back to the 80's.


"Buisness out front and a party in the back". Are you sure that's JDDave? I don't see an Ebling on the back of that Chevy. Oh wait. That's probably the Ebling prototype on the back of his head. 



rob_cook2001;1032962 said:


> That made my morning LOL LOL.
> And you know if someone rides a KTM they can't be all bad :}


If they ride a KTM than they will at least get the benefit of the doubt. Is my hair being parted some or is this a reference to Dave?

I just realized. This thread is starting to look a lot like the Canadian Weather Thread. We may have to rename it to The Other Canadian Weather Thread. Or maybe the ADMIN will move it over. Maybe after we reach a 100, or so, posts about mullets or some other fascinating subject matter.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

DGODGR;1032977 I just realized. This thread is starting to look a lot like the Canadian Weather Thread. We may have to rename it to The Other Canadian Weather Thread. Or maybe the ADMIN will move it over. Maybe after we reach a 100 said:


> Haha, the Canadian Weather thread is by farr the BEST thread on PlowSite! The topics are intersting & sometimes funny. Usually topics & pictures that Cre posts are the most popular ones. Ranging from concrete diamond blades, synthetic greases & bras you cant miss a beat on our thread!!! Drop by daily to catch the latest discussions.  :waving:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Ha Ha ha.........


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

DGODGR;1032890 said:


> I would be willing to put up about ten thousand posts if we were talking about dirt bikes. Is there any good single track in your area?


Yes there is a good deal of single track. But sadly its not open yet, it don't open until May1st I believe as they want to Forrest to rest in between Snowmoblies and Bike season. All the tress got together and said they want a month of silence. We have to respect them if we want to keep riding in between hem.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

creativedesigns;1032963 said:


> Those pics were dedicated just for me! LOL, just throwin' it out there! hahaha :waving:


Why on earth would a millionaire buy a Kubota tracked skid? Look at JD and Tripple L they only buy green.


----------

